# Keeping Hermann & Horsefield Tortoises Together



## alan.surry (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a Hermanns tortoise that we think is a male and have just been given a pair of Horsefield tortoises which we are told are male and female. I've built an enclosure in the garden with a heated hut and protected run where our Hermann lives in the summer, but I don't know if the new ones should be kept apart. I can't tell much difference, other than possibly a slightly shallower shell on the two new ones, (The Hermann is hibernating, so I don't want to disturb him). All have 4 claws and are similar in size, maybe 4-5 inches, so it's possible they are the same species. What I need to know is whether I will have any problem keeping them in the same enclosure, or whether the males or the different species need to be kept apart. Any help would be appreciated. 

Regards, Alan


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 23, 2013)

*RE: Keeping Hermann & Horsefield Tortoises Together*

I've heard again and again on this forum that the general consensus is that it's NOT a good idea to house different species together. A larger species may bully a smaller species. One may carry diseases, viruses or parasites that may not bother it too much, but could sicken or kill another species. I'm sure there are other reasons too. Let's see if some more experienced folks chip in soon.


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2013)

Moozillion is right on. Also, the Russian can be quite the bully. The two of the same species, may also have to have their own enclosure at so e point also, so keep your eye on them for bullying too.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with the above 100%


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 24, 2013)

Russians and any of the Hermann's subspecies are from different environments and have somewhat different environmental requirements in captivity. Russians are a burrowing species that inhabits the temperate deserts of Eurasia. Hermann's inhabit primarily the norther Mediterranean coastal countries along with the Eastern Hermann's subspecies reaching farther north into Bulgaria and Romania. They inhabit mainly the fringes of the forest where they meet open meadows and low lying brush areas. 

Along with the fact that both species are going to have different immunity levels to different bacteria and parasites, in order to provide for both species in one enclosure will mean comprimising one environment or both.


----------

